# Introduction to Dieting



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Diet books tell you that you don’t have to reduce calories to lose weight, and then trick you into doing it anyway.” Mainstream Dieting Arguably the simplest diet of all is a rather basic ‘just eat less’ approach to weight loss (or ‘just eat more’ approach to weight gain). By making a conscious effort to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

